# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Burriana aplicará un plan de choque para renovar la red de alcantarillado

## Jonasino

> La corporación municipal de Burriana abordará este jueves en sesión plenaria ordinaria la adjudicación definitiva del contrato de gestión de los servicios municipales de abastecimiento de agua potable y alcantarillado de Burriana a la Sociedad de Fomento Agrícola Castellonense SA, que ha ingresado ya la garantía definitiva por importe de 1.298.366,80 euros. 
> El contrato prevé un canon anual de 250.000 euros al Ayuntamiento, así como destinar el 90 % de los ingresos anuales por el servicio de alcantarillado a la renovación de la red, y como el 32 % de la facturación del agua potable para continuar con su modernización, en el marco del plan plurianual que se encuentra en su fase número 18. Asimismo, se aplicará una baja del 30 % a los precios unitarios en la ejecución de obras de renovación de redes.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Burriana fue uno de los primeros de la provincia de Castellón en dotar a su casco urbano de una red de alcantarillado, que data en sus tramos más antiguos de los años 40 del pasado siglo XX, y que por esta misma razón presenta deficiencias en distintos puntos y es necesario acometer un plan progresivo y continuado de renovación. 
> 
> El equipo de Gobierno apostó, ante la finalización del contrato de abastecimiento de agua potable, que éste abarcara también el servicio de alcantarillado, no sólo con la intención de abaratar los costes globalmente, sino también para incorporar como exigencia por parte de las empresas licitadoras que invirtieran la mayor cantidad posible en la renovación de la red de saneamiento. Así, el Ayuntamiento aplicará un programa de obras similar al
> 
> Plan de Mejora de Infraestructuras Hidráulicas de Burriana, iniciado en 2005 y que ha servido como ejemplo para otros muchos municipios, alcanzando en la actualidad su fase número 18.


Fuente:http://www.elperiodic.com/burriana/n...tarillado.html

----------

